# 2005 Pathfinder Oil change



## TurboedMSP (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey. I have had my oil changed twice on my pathy at one of those oil change places and noticed that the oil filter is in the front of the engine and is covered up by a plate under the engine. There is an access cover but is barely enought to get a hand in there. After taking the oil filter off the oil then drains from where the oil filter was and gets all over the plate that is under the engine. Should the whole plate be removed when changing the oil?? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

TurboedMSP said:


> Hey. I have had my oil changed twice on my pathy at one of those oil change places and noticed that the oil filter is in the front of the engine and is covered up by a plate under the engine. There is an access cover but is barely enought to get a hand in there. After taking the oil filter off the oil then drains from where the oil filter was and gets all over the plate that is under the engine. Should the whole plate be removed when changing the oil?? Anyone else have this problem?


Changed mine for the first time today. That little access cover appears to be there so that the oil drains away from the filter and then down a little sheetmetal "gutter" throught the access hole and the out into a drain pan. However if the vehicle is slightly nose up the oil runs around the end of the gutter and dumps on the larger plate you are speaking about. It sia poor design really the "gutter" should be longer to better direct the excess oil from the filter location. 

On the other hand it should not effect much even if there is a bit of oil there on that plate.


----------



## nsew45 (Aug 7, 2005)

I just changed my oil on my 05 Xterra today. I ran into the same problem. Next time I will just barely loosen the filter so the oil trickles out and runs down the "gutter". It was running fine until I really loosened the filter and the oil came out too fast. That is when it ran down the front skid plate. Either that or I'll put some heavy foil to direct the spillage. 

I was able to get to the filter ok by reaching in from the passenger side.


----------



## barnkim (Jul 19, 2005)

*poor design*



nsew45 said:


> I just changed my oil on my 05 Xterra today. I ran into the same problem. Next time I will just barely loosen the filter so the oil trickles out and runs down the "gutter". It was running fine until I really loosened the filter and the oil came out too fast. That is when it ran down the front skid plate. Either that or I'll put some heavy foil to direct the spillage.
> 
> I was able to get to the filter ok by reaching in from the passenger side.


That really sounds like a poor design. I have yet to change my oil on my 05 pathy but, I guess I will soon find out. It sounds like it can potentially make that are very dirty. I let you know more when I try it.


----------



## nsew45 (Aug 7, 2005)

When I first saw the gutter under the access panel, I thought, "Wow" now that is a good idea!" Nice idea but crappy implementation. If it doesn't overlfow the gutter, it should be ok.


----------



## barnkim (Jul 19, 2005)

nsew45 said:


> When I first saw the gutter under the access panel, I thought, "Wow" now that is a good idea!" Nice idea but crappy implementation. If it doesn't overlfow the gutter, it should be ok.


Did you guys change the cursh washer? Is it necessary?


----------



## nsew45 (Aug 7, 2005)

barnkim said:


> Did you guys change the cursh washer? Is it necessary?


I put in a fumoto valve. I put pics in an earlier post. But if I stayed with the stock plug, I would change the crush washer each time. It crushes to fit and seal the pan/bolt mating surface. To reuse it runs the risk of a leak/drip. They are cheap. Change it.


----------

